# Landing Board or Not?



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

My pallets have a landing board. It allows for the side strips(3/4") that create the entrance to be longer so the hive doesn't fall off when tipping it from the back to do a bottom inspection. The downside is it allows water to flow in when it rains. 

The longer lids with cleats don't blow off as easily if you miss one when nailing them down for transportation and they give the frame rest a longer life by not allowing water in.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Do you use a landing board or not?

The pallet deck is the bottom board for the brood chamber/hive body and it's set back about 1-1 &1/2" so that the pallet runners/stringers fit snug. The set back provides for air circulation.
Ernie


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Landing board. Like Bees4U said.


----------

